# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  Future of .NET comparatively to the JAVA?

## dsuraj

Hello sir, 
            Can you tell us what is the future of .NET languages comparatively to the JAVA languages?
Is .NET will take over java? If yes why? and if not then also why?

Waiting for your reply.

Thanks in advance.

dSuraj
.NET Developer

----------


## brad jones

The primary focus of this slow chat is to focus on Visual Basic 2005 and 2006.

Feel free to post this question in the main forum. I believe you will get a good response there.

Brad! Jones
VBForums Site Manager

----------

